# [Dock USB-SATA] Préserver ses disques durs

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'un dock en USB3 pour accueillir deux disques SATA600.

Le branchement, l'allumage et l'utilisation de mes fichiers ne me pose pas de problème.

Les fonctions SMART sont supportées mais pas hddtemp.

C'est après le démontage de mes périphériques dans Thunar qu'une question se pose.

Je mesure exactement 10 minutes entre le démontage des disques et l'écoute des cliquetis discrets provenant des disques et qui indique qu'ils se mettent au régime minimum.

Avant ce cliquetis, les plateaux tournent encore (la vibration ressentie en posant le doigt en atteste) et j'estime mauvais pour la santé des disques d'éteindre électriquement le dock.

Est-ce mon contrôleur USB3, le dock ou bien les disques eux même qui gèrent cet état de régime minimum ? ; je ne sais quel terme anglais employer.

Peut-t'on forcer la mise en régime minimum ?

Peut-t'on changer le délai avant la mise en régime minimum ?

Également, peut-t'on éviter toute mise en régime minimum ?

Merci de donner les noms des modes en anglais, je ne les connais pas assez.

Il est préférable d'utiliser les termes que l'on trouve dans les documentations.

J'ai envie de me comporter au mieux avec mon dock et des disques pour NAS qui sont hors de prix.

Merci pour votre aideLast edited by pti-rem on Mon Feb 08, 2021 11:39 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

Je n'ai pas de réponse à tes questions par contre :

- des disques de NAS sont prévus pour tourner H24

- ce qui abime le plus un disque est de l'arrêter/redémarrer

Du coup je me pose la question :

- Pourquoi avoir pris des disques de NAS pour les brancher en USB3 ? De simples disques auraient largement fait l'affaire si tu ne comptes pas les installer dans un NAS.

----------

## pti-rem

Salut SnowBear

Tu as raison.

Enfin, moi, je suis d'accord avec toi.

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Pourquoi avoir pris des disques de NAS

 

Je n'ai que ce type de disque.

Ces disques de NAS que j'utilise sur mon dock, c'est pour faire une sauvegarde.

Ce sont en fait deux disque de dépannage pour mon NAS qui en compte six.

J'ai eu tord d'en utiliser deux.

Je viens de remettre à l'abri avec ma sauvegarde celui qui me semble dans le meilleur état.

Je dois conserver l'autre sur le dock pour des raisons de stockage et d'optimisation.

Je n'ai pas d'autre moyen pour le brancher que sur le dock.

Mon NAS ne peut pas accepter davantage de disque.

Mon dock est sous onduleur, alors autant que je le laisse tourner h24 ; Tout comme je le fais pour le transportable qui dispose de l'USB3.

Je me pose quand même la question...

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> ce qui abime le plus un disque est de l'arrêter/redémarrer

 

À la nuance près de la manière de l'éteindre.

Et démarrer un disque n'est pas tout à fait équivalent à le redémarrer.

Merci pour ta réponseLast edited by pti-rem on Sun Jul 18, 2021 10:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Merci de donner les noms des modes en anglais, je ne les connais pas assez.
> 
> Il est préférable d'utiliser les termes que l'on trouve dans les documentations.

 

J'ai trouvé quelques termes anglais d'états électriques d'un disque dur.

Ils ont une consommation en Watts associée et propre à chaque modèle.

Par ordre décroissant de consommation :

- spinup max

- write

- read

- idle

- idle low power

- standby/sleep

Je constate que mon disque Seagate NAS HDD ST4000VN000 se met en "veille" quand je n'y accède plus depuis un certain temps.

Et qu'il produit un bruit de démarrage (état spinup je pense) pour que j'y accède à nouveau.

La fiche technique de mon disque m'indique :

 *ST4000VN000 Power Management  wrote:*   

> Startup Power (12V, A) 2.0
> 
> Average Operating Power 4.8W
> 
> Idle Average (W) 3.95W
> ...

 

Les modes standby et sleep pourraient-ils être dissociés ?

Je ne connais pas la différence.

Je ne cherche plus à changer ou imposer un mode électrique ni un délai.

Le comportement du dock et du disque me semble satisfaisant en utilisation ordinaire.

Je dois juste m'assurer que le disque est sain.

Il n'est pas envisageable d'utiliser l'option -c de fsck quand ce disque est dans un dock USB ; Il faut un contrôleur SATA natif pour le faire.

La capacité à vérifier est trop importante par rapport à la fiabilité de la liaison USB-SATA sur la durée nécessaire.

Et c'est quand il y a des erreurs d'entrée / sortie que la liaison au dock plante complètement et impacte le fonctionnement du système.

C'est arrivé lors d'un essai et lors de gros transferts lorsque le disque était particulièrement chaud.Last edited by pti-rem on Mon Mar 08, 2021 5:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

A une époque lointaine, on pouvait utiliser sys-apps/hdparm pour modifier les paramètres de gestion d'énergie des disques durs.

Je ne sais pas s'il est toujours d'actualité ou bien s'il y a plus moderne/adapté actuellement.

A toi de regarder (et de nous dire)  :Wink: 

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai eu beau me renseigner et faire quelques essais, il me semble qu'il faille que le disque soit branché en natif sur un contrôleur pour véritablement essayer hdparm.

Les documentations à son propos (surtout le man) sont grassement nourries d'avertissements et de mises en garde vis-à-vis de dangers.

C'est à chacun de prendre ses responsabilités. Alors je ne donne aucune commande ni aucun lien relatif à l'utilisation de hdparm.

La documentation existe !

Je n'ai réussi qu'à forcer le mode sleep mais sans réussir après à réveiller le disque de manière logicielle.

Je n'ai pas vu plus adapté ou moderne lors de mes recherches. Sans dire que cela n'existe pas.

Le disque sur mon dock passe tout seul de l'état standby à l'état sleep (voyant du dock au rouge fixe, disque sans vibration et froid)

Je n'ai pas encore réussi à chronométrer le délai automatique entre l'état standby vers l'état sleep.

Une requête sur le disque - qui est quand même monté - le fait se réveiller (spinup) en une poignée de secondes pour pouvoir accéder aux fichiers.

Mon dock est un 152d:8561 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. salcar docking station two disks.

Le noyau éveille tôt mon disque à chaque amorçage, ce qui peut être dommage si j'en ai pas l'usage dans les 10 minutes qui suivent (délai avant mise auto en état standby)

J'ai trouvé une discussion ancienne voulant un amorçage et un bureau sans spinup d'un disque.Last edited by pti-rem on Sat Feb 13, 2021 1:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Ah, oui, tout à fait, le contrôleur de ton boîtier USB peut venir casser les pieds et t'empêcher de gérer réellement le disque depuis le système (c'est souvent le cas dès que ça touche aux fonctions SMART).

----------

## pti-rem

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Je dois juste m'assurer que le disque est sain.
> 
> Il n'est pas envisageable d'utiliser l'option -c de fsck quand ce disque est dans un dock USB ; Il faut un contrôleur SATA natif pour le faire.
> 
> La capacité à vérifier est trop importante par rapport à la fiabilité de la liaison USB-SATA sur la durée nécessaire.

 

J'ai quand même essayé, en espérant pouvoir ranger un disque testé, sain et prêt pour mon NAS quand le besoin viendra.

Je n'ai constaté aucune erreur. Ce disque peut être mis au coffre.

```
n73sm ~ # time mkfs.ext4 -c -c -m 1 -L <label> <device>

mke2fs 1.45.6 (20-Mar-2020)

En train de créer un système de fichiers avec 976721104 4k blocs et 244187136 i-noeuds.

UUID de système de fichiers=0502dff7-84ae-4de0-878a-8274b3eead40

Superblocs de secours stockés sur les blocs :

        32768, 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912, 819200, 884736, 1605632, 2654208,

        4096000, 7962624, 11239424, 20480000, 23887872, 71663616, 78675968,

        102400000, 214990848, 512000000, 550731776, 644972544

Test en cours avec le motif 0xaa: complété

Lecture et comparaison : complété

Test en cours avec le motif 0x55: complété

Lecture et comparaison : complété

Test en cours avec le motif 0xff: complété

Lecture et comparaison : complété

Test en cours avec le motif 0x00: complété

Lecture et comparaison : complété

Allocation des tables de groupe : complété

Écriture des tables d'i-noeuds : complété

Création du journal (262144 blocs) : complété

Écriture des superblocs et de l'information de comptabilité du système de

fichiers : complété

real    4079m34,458s

user    95m31,408s

sys     151m43,332s

n73sm ~ #
```

Je ne sais pas bien l'expliquer, ce style de dock ne m'inspire pas confiance.

Je me retrouve trop souvent avec une liaison de données qui lâche et après des applis qui plantent.

C'est vraiment juste pour du dépannage.

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Également, peut-t'on éviter toute mise en régime minimum ?

 

J'ai trouvé une solution pour ne plus me préoccuper des standby et sleep des disques SATA sur mon dock USB double.

Ce sont des disques pour NAS de grande capacité que j'utilise alors c'est préférable qu'ils tournent "sans arrêt" quand je travaille avec.

De mémoire, j'avais un I/O read error lorsque le disque était en mode d'énergie minimal et cela faisait planter la liaison USB jusqu'à forcer manuellement l'arrêt du dock.

J'ai ajouté une entrée crontab par disque qui ajoute régulièrement un fichier "nosleep.block" de 4096 octets à un fichier spécifique "nosleep.blocks" situé sur le disque.

Cette action d'écriture régulière empêche le disque de passer en mode standby et puis sleep.

Le fichier nosleep.block est créé par exemple avec :

```
dd if=/dev/urandom of=/home/<user>/nosleep.block bs=4096 count=1
```

Sans avoir beaucoup travaillé la chose - c'est une ébauche, cela donne une entrée crontab pour mon utilisateur régulier, du style :

```
# */6 * * * * /bin/cat /home/<user>/nosleep.block >> /run/media/<user>/<LABEL>/nosleep/nosleep.blocks
```

Ces commandes sont à adapter à votre user et au Label de la partition choisie pour contenir le répertoire nosleep qui est à créer.

J'ai choisi 6 minutes d'intervalle d'écriture de manière arbitraire ; inférieur à 10 minutes.

Le fichier nosleep.blocks de cumul des nosleep.block peut être effacé à n'importe quel moment.

Si je décide de passer ma journée - ou quelques heures - avec le ou les disques en fonctionnement sur le dock, j'active la ou les entrées crontab, une par disque, et ce dès le montage de la partition choisie.

Quand j'en ai fini, je commente la ou les entrées crontab et aussitôt ensuite, je démonte ma ou mes partition(s).

Après je dois attendre 10 minutes pour entendre la mise en standby / sleep discrète du ou des disques.

```
sleep 600 && wavplay done.wav
```

Puis je détache le dock du bus USB avec la commande propre à mon système (voir ici) :

```
echo '4-1' | sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb/unbind
```

Et enfin, j'éteins électriquement le dock.

J'ai testé sur une demi-journée et le résultat me semble convenable, hormis que sans ventilation, les disques deviennent vraiment chauds ; c'est pas anodin.

Si cela peut m'éviter des erreurs d'entrée / sortie, le blocage de mon système, et donc épargner mes disques d'arrêts électriques intempestifs : ce sera toujours ça de gagné !

Je verrai si la température atteinte reste acceptable.Last edited by pti-rem on Sat Jul 17, 2021 1:18 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Syl20

Ne te casse pas trop la tête pour l'extinction, ça fait trèèèèèèèès longtemps que les disques sont équipés de condensateurs (ou équivalents), qui stockent suffisamment d'énergie pour s'arrêter proprement, même si tu arraches la prise d'alimentation. Il est loin le temps où il fallait penser à parquer les têtes avant d'arrêter les disques...

----------

## pti-rem

Je laisse la question à l'épreuve du temps. Elle me fait vaguement penser au fait d'avoir oublié de se mettre au point mort avant de relâcher complètement l'embrayage.

Le MTBF d'un million d'heures de mes disques est surprenant ! Si j'ai bien calculé, ça fait plus de 100 ans...

Je ne vais pas me casser la tête ni casser ma tirelire.

Ma préférence est établie.

----------

## pti-rem

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> sans ventilation, les disques deviennent vraiment chauds ; c'est pas anodin.
> 
> Je verrai si la température atteinte reste acceptable.

 

```
n73sm ~ # smartctl -a /dev/sdd | grep -e "Device Model" -e "Serial Number" -e ATTRIBUTE_NAME -e Temperature -e Power_On_Hours

Device Model:     ST4000VN000-1H4168

Serial Number:    W300QXRS

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   088   088   000    Old_age   Always       -       11151

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   071   042   045    Old_age   Always   In_the_past 29 (0 3 29 19 0)

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   029   058   000    Old_age   Always       -       29 (0 15 0 0 0)

n73sm ~ #

n73sm ~ # smartctl -a /dev/sde | grep -e "Device Model" -e "Serial Number" -e ATTRIBUTE_NAME -e Temperature -e Power_On_Hours

Device Model:     ST4000VN000-1H4168

Serial Number:    Z30161LV

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   060   060   000    Old_age   Always       -       35512

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   072   057   045    Old_age   Always       -       28 (Min/Max 18/28)

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   028   043   000    Old_age   Always       -       28 (0 15 0 0 0)

n73sm ~ #
```

Si le WORST pour le registre 194 de sdd représente une température en degrés Celsius, alors c'est vraiment trop chaud 58°

J'ai davantage de mal à comprendre le registre 190 ; On y voit cependant pour sdd qu'il y a eu un léger échauffement excessif de la surface extérieure du disque par manque de flux d'air.

J'ai effectué de gros travaux d'écriture sur ces disques aussi. Le dock ne doit pas être adapté pour ça. Un montage dans une tour bien ventilée doit être préférable.

J'ai aussi effectué de gros travaux sur ces disques avec une tour décapotée et avec les disques posés à plat presque à ras du sol sur des cales fines de surélévation pour assurer un minimum de dissipation thermique passive.

La prochaine fois, je poserai le(s) disque(s) directement à plat sur le carrelage qui est frais et qui absorbera mieux la chaleur que l'air ambiant.

Pour le moment, je ne peux pas intégrer les disques à cette tour pour plusieurs raisons.

Les deux disques n'ont pas bénéficié de flux d'air de refroidissement depuis l'état neuf - il me semble bien, je n'en suis pas certain.

À posteriori, je me dis qu'un petit ventilateur peut être utile. C'est évident.

Je cite les numéros de série et le nombre d'heures de fonctionnement pour m'y retrouver plus facilement et donner davantage d'informations.

Révéler les numéros de série n'a que peu d'importance de mon point de vue dans le cas présent.

J'avais lu que dépassant les 50° plus rien ne pouvait répondre du fonctionnement et que 35° était préférable à 25° (une étude DC de Google si ma mémoire est bonne)

Maintenant que ces sauvegardes sont faites, je n'ai besoin des fichiers que un par un à priori et rien ne presse.

Je conclurai probablement qu'un dock peut servir pour des travaux pas intensifs.

Il y a certainement des disques qui chauffent moins que d'autres.

----------

